# Surface mounted electrical



## Rhaugle (May 12, 2017)

Hi guys

Trying to plan my new shop and will be using surface mounted conduit to run my lines. My question is maybe dumb.. how do I get the lines from the electrical panel, thought the wall, to then run around the garage? Do I just need to put some junction boxes next to the panel and run the lines into there, from the breakers? Or is there a different way ?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Assuming the panel is flush with the drywall?*

I would locate a sub panel next to the main on the surface and run the wires to the back side of the sub. Some drywall work will be needed, but well worth it. Use 3/4 ply on cleats between the studs to mount your sub on. It's kinda of a hybrid combination, but I totally recommend EMT surface run outlets. Adding or changing outlets is so much easier in surface run EMT. :smile2:


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

In the UK we would have to use an RCD plug as any permanent connection to the mains has to be done by an electrician. I have put points into my sheds this way. Another time I ran a lead though the garage wall and used surface "D" conduit. I attached the lead to an RCD fuse box before running the lead to other outlets. In a previous property I installed a ring circuit to a large room. (this was before the regulations). If you are having several points around the garage, I would use a ring circuit.
johnep


----------



## Rhaugle (May 12, 2017)

I think I may need the get a new panel and meter installed in the garage due to the layout of the house. The main panel is In the laundry room, and the garage my shop will be in, is not "really" connected. 

So I would basically be starting with a new (smaller) panel.

First picture... Current panel "P". Where I need new power "O".

Second picture.. the "O" in The yard is where the main lines are. 

There is electrical here, but it's all 110. I need 220.

Cheaper to see if electrician can run lines for a new box from existing, or to add a new meter/panel from the main lines?


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

My advice would be to talk to a licensed electrician, he can suggest the options available to you and give you a price. From there you can determine how you wish to proceed from the electricians suggestions. 

Solicit opinions on the proper and legal options suggested, just be aware that when it comes to electrical advice there are always many suggestions offered here that are often neither safe or legal as to code and if there is a fire as a result your insurance will likely be void.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Rhaugle said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Trying to plan my new shop and will be using surface mounted conduit to run my lines. My question is maybe dumb.. how do I get the lines from the electrical panel, thought the wall, to then run around the garage? Do I just need to put some junction boxes next to the panel and run the lines into there, from the breakers? Or is there a different way ?


Without being there it's difficult to suggest a path to pull wire. Usually it's easier to pull wire from the main breaker box through the attic. If you are needing very much power it might be worthwhile to put a sub-panel in the shop and pull one larger wire to that box instead of running several individual lines. Going through walls you can sometimes use a wire puller but often it involves taking the rock off the wall and putting it back when you are done. 

If you decide on a sub-panel it's wired a little differently than the main box and also would need it's own earth grounding rod. In your main box you have ground wires and common wires all bonded to the same bar. On a sub-panel you connect all the common lines to one bar and the ground to a separate bar which is connected to the earth ground rod.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

The only question is the one not asked- Dad. Good luck. As suggested, pay a licensed electrical to lay out the circuit. Check your home owner's policy. Some will not honor DIY electrical, gas, etc. that might cause a fire.


----------



## NoThankyou (Mar 21, 2018)

I did surface mount conduit and panel. Electricians installed the panel as part of a remodel. The conduit was arranged and cut to fit the corner bends. The wires were fed through the conduit before gluing and attaching to the wall. Not a big deal.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

great advice above. spend some time doing a layout/wish list first. what you want and where, and draw it up. get a few electricians to come in and talk it over with them. some are (considerably) better than others, you will be able to tell.


they will be glad to work with you...


----------



## HandyAndyInMtAiry (May 21, 2019)

*Electrical Code*

There are many rules for any Electrical work. And even more when it comes to supplying power to a stand alone structure as a garage. You are allowed only one single power supply into a garage when the garage is not a part of the other structure. A roof only is not considered a true connection.

As far as pulling the cable, it really comes down to what is in the way, and the best way to get around obstacles. I do not like wire molding, and in some states it is not allowed in a garage. You really need to use EMT or BX inside the walls.

Andrew
Handy Andy In Mt Airy NC


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I would have a small breaker panel installed in the garage with 2 50A 240V and several 120V breakers. Some for 30A and some for 20A. From there, you can surface wire outlets wherever you want in the garage. 
In your garage shop, you can make 2 daisy chains of 240V outlets each because generally you wont be using 2 heavy hitters at the same time on the same circuit. This would allow for 1 major power hungry sucker like a planer and 1 large heater/AC unit at the same time. Each having their own breaker.
The 120 stuff, you can run the several circuits where ever you want and have plenty power to spare 

The question on how to get this power to the garage is another problem I am not there to see how your electrical system is connected and located. 

So if you hired an electrician to do this part and get the AC to the garage, you can surface the rest yourself. 

Anyway, the above is to just give you the basic idea. It can be modified anyway you want.


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

adding a 2nd meter and panel to your house would be against code. think of the fire department removing the house meter to kill the power, only to get fried by the 2nd meter/panel :surprise2:

if there is a common wall between the laundry room it can be as easy as using emt or pvc conduit with a LB (Elbow Back outlet) to get thru the wall. if no common wall you'll need to head up to the attic, across to the garage wall and down

you can run a lot of circuits thru one 1/2" or 3/4" conduit. nine #12 wires fit in 1/2" emt conduit, 16- #12 wires in 3/4" emt conduit

if you only need a couple circuits and have the room in your main panel, that is your best bet


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

A second meter would be alright except the electric company charges you for the line and then the amount of electricity you use. It would be like a duplex. There would be a fee each month even if you didn't set foot in the garage. 

Unless your house is grossly lacking in power you should be able to draw power off the main box for a sub-panel.


----------



## ibboykin (Mar 26, 2017)

When I built my shop I put 25 110v outlets and I have 7 220v outlets and the amperage of each 220 is based on tools I was acquiring. 
Now my point is that if you have for example, a run with an outlet on one end and another on the far end, most codes require an outlet every so many feet. So in my shop I went every 3 feet. I hate extension cords in shops. They can be a trip hazard. If a run is spanning the entire length of a wall, it’s just not that much money to add a few more outlets along the run. 
When you talk to an electrician they can help you determine how many outlets are required by code and from there you can determine if you want to add more.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

Definitely +1 on licensed electrician!! 

+1 on the subpanel & the surface mounted conduit. I also use a lot of metal clad flex. Conduit is not only easier to install, but gives you flexibility to move/alter/add to a circuit.

Have a list of your machines and amperage req's available. I recommend any 110 tablesaw and any dust collector have a dedicated circuit. You can put several 220 machines on the same circuit with no problem in a hobby shop.

Having wired/rewired my shop 3 times, a suggestion to discuss with your electrician:

Splitting individual outlets into different circuits. With conduit, this is simple just run 2 hots in each circuit. You break the connector tab and use different hots for each 1/2 of the duplex. This avoids the possibility of a trip for example running a miter saw and shop vac on the same circuit.


----------

